# resale



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
I have a choice of 2 motorhomes, one is a swift 580 pr low line and the other is the 590 rl highline, my question is will the low line be harder to sell than the highline therfore will i get less on resale, I prefer the layout of the 580 but i could live the 590. please help.
Thanks Matt


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Matt
I do not know the answer to this but......................... As you have asked the question and been specific about your concern, maybe others will worry about it when you came to sell. I would think that your potential audience will be limited to non family buyers, but then that could be an advantage....
Customers are so fickle :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My advice would be to buy the one that you really like and not worry about its resale value to much, just use it loads and get the value out of it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

